# Baby's movement before labor



## srneda78

For the past two days, baby has been moving A LOT. I don't want to say constantly, but I really feel her moving much more than normal. From what my mw could tell last visit (a week ago), she is LOA and she still seems to be LOA as of today. I have another appointment Saturday afternoon.

Is it normal for movement to increase before labor? I am 41w1d now (getting really anxious of course!). Is this a good sign or a sign she's in a weird position and trying to adjust herself? From what we can tell, she hasn't dropped at all either.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## srneda78

Okay, I'm sort of freaking out now. I know I shouldn't have, but I searched for this online. Most things said it was okay for increased movement. A couple sites, though, said that I should call my provider right away because the increase in movement may mean the baby is in a bad position and trying to get out of it (cord issue, etc.). I don't know what to do.

I have an appt in 10.5 hours with my midwife.

Here is one article I saw: http://parenting.ivillage.com/pregna...e_3pz8,00.html

Granted, I don't think she has been moving for 15 hours like this person! The increase started early yesterday. I think she's okay. I'm just a worried mama, I guess.


----------



## heidirk

Momma! Don't freak out, it's not good for the BB! Mine was kicking up a storm for literally hours last night, though things seem to be calmed down right now.

Take it easy!


----------



## K&JsMaMa

How'd your mw appt go? Has baby settled down?


----------



## srneda78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K&JsMaMa* 
How'd your mw appt go? Has baby settled down?

Yes, she has calmed down some. The appointment was fine as far as she is concerned. Me...not so much. My blood pressure was high -- 140/100 (lately it's been 130/80). That is higher than it's ever been. I have no swelling, protein in urine, blurry vision, headaches, nothing to indicate pre-e. I read that increased BP can be common at the end of pregnancy, but that is too high. My mw said as long as the diastolic is below 100, she's okay. I know that it was high for a few reasons (maybe in addition to labor soon). I was stressed out about baby's movement. Then DH's truck started making this atrocious noise on the way to the appointment...so much so that baby started kicking like crazy again until we got to the birth center! I'm also worried about my due date being inaccurate. I just have this feeling that I'm closer to 42 weeks than 41 weeks (I think I conceived on Christmas). If that is true, I'm past 42 weeks, so I'm worried about baby. My LMP EDD was 9/16; conception around Christmas would make EDD 9/18 or so. My U/S date said 9/26 with +/- 1 week for accuracy. So, my EDD is calculated from the 9/26 date, but I just have this feeling I'm further along than 41w2d. I guess I am just worrying a lot.

The good news is that baby has finally dropped down some. I just have this feeling she's coming soon. I'm glad. I just hope my bp goes down so I don't risk out of homebirth. It should because I really feel like it's stress-related. My bp really flucuates with stress. I'm just glad I have a mw who doesn't freak out about it. I will take my bp later tonight when we get home from DH's parents house and see if it went down any.


----------



## birthangeldoula

Shannon,
My fingers are crossed that she comes soon!!
Lots of good labor vibes are coming your way!


----------



## srneda78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birthangeldoula* 
Shannon,
My fingers are crossed that she comes soon!!
Lots of good labor vibes are coming your way!









Thanks, Beth!


----------



## organic-mama

Shannon,

Did your midwife say how long she will allow you to go past your due date? I've been checking on here daily, wondering if you've delivered, lol. No, I'm not crazy, I've just been following your posts since you posted about Metro Partners. I'm praying that you have the birth you want and a beautiful healthy baby. Have you tried intense walking at all? Are you doing non stress tests? Dialated any?


----------



## birthangeldoula

Quote:


Originally Posted by *organic-mama* 
Shannon,

Did your midwife say how long she will allow you to go past your due date? I've been checking on here daily, wondering if you've delivered, lol. No, I'm not crazy, I've just been following your posts since you posted about Metro Partners. I'm praying that you have the birth you want and a beautiful healthy baby. Have you tried intense walking at all? Are you doing non stress tests? Dialated any?









:


----------



## srneda78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *organic-mama* 
Shannon,

Did your midwife say how long she will allow you to go past your due date? I've been checking on here daily, wondering if you've delivered, lol. No, I'm not crazy, I've just been following your posts since you posted about Metro Partners. I'm praying that you have the birth you want and a beautiful healthy baby. Have you tried intense walking at all? Are you doing non stress tests? Dialated any?

Awww, I feel special!









I love my mw. She is a CNM but not at all a medwife! I can go past due as far as baby decides to go. She said she prefers biophysical profiles once a week after 42 weeks though. She recognizes they're not perfect, but they have some value. And she doesn't flip out about the results. If I haven't went into labor by Tuesday, though, I think I will go have one done since I will almost be 42 weeks by U/S (and definitely more than that if I was right about conception).

She is also not freaking out about my blood pressure. Of course she wants me to be healthy and safe, but it's not like she's worried about it yet (since it's the first high reading and I have no signs of pre-e). She kept saying, "You have to have another reading like this after 6 hours to even be considered hypertensive. And that by itself doesn't mean pre-e."

Ironically, if I didn't go into labor by this Friday, I would have been risked out of the birthing center at Providence by then (regardless of my weight!). Plus my bp going high like this would have risked me out (even if it is stress-induced and will likely decrease). So, things happen for a reason.

Thank you so much for checking on me!


----------



## organic-mama

I'm excited for you and can't wait to hear your birth story! I guess we all know for sure, you will be holding your baby sometime in the next week. My son's B-day is Oct 8th. Like you, I was due on Sept 25th.


----------



## srneda78

Quote:


Originally Posted by *organic-mama* 
I'm excited for you and can't wait to hear your birth story! I guess we all know for sure, you will be holding your baby sometime in the next week. My son's B-day is Oct 8th. Like you, I was due on Sept 25th.

Thank you so much! Maybe our dc will have the same b-day! That would be funny.

I have a feeling it's going to be this week. I have this anxiety/panicky type thing going on. I don't know why. I read something that hormones near the the end of pregnancy can cause this. Last night baby was moving again like crazy, but she's been less active during the day. I guess she's just really a night owl.

I went walking and swimming today...trying to get things going!









And I took my bp. It's down to 140/89 on my monitor, which is usually about 10 points higher than my mw's for some reason (it's a wrist monitor and a doctor once told me they usually read high). So, it would probably be back to normal if she took it (130/80). So I feel much better and safer. My mw said as long as the bottom is under 100, she's okay. I think I just got so worked up about the baby's movement. Then I didn't sleep well. I knew it would be high when she took it...I just know myself and how stress affects me. I am really trying to control my anxiety and stress, but my anxiety is getting worse toward the end of pregnancy.


----------

